# Power head with sponge filter



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey guys, just want your input on this. 
Right now i run a sponge filter with an air pump for my planted shrimp tank. My brother has been complaining the sound of the air pump is too loud, it's a whisper 10 air pump, so now i'm looking for an alternative and wondering which power head is the most quiet.

What do you recommend? and if you could give me the general price of the pump, that would be great!


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Powerheads, can't be heard if they are submerged.


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

i was wondering specific brands you recommend. I hear maxi-jets are loud and get louder as you use it


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

thinkshane said:


> i was wondering specific brands you recommend. I hear maxi-jets are loud and get louder as you use it


I've been using a maxi-jet powerhead in my 20 gallon for about 6 months now, and I haven't heard any sound from it.


----------

